# Video Lesson - Chipping



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is a video lesson I put together this weekend on chipping. It's just basic setup and fixing the #1 issue I see with golfers when it comes to chipping.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, & Drills - Chipping


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Good video Steve, well presented, acceleration a good tip....tks


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to watch it..but unfortunately I can't hear sound..I'm sure it's good though!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Agree, great vid. IMHO only missed one major fault, club head passing the hands (left wrist breaking down, for right handers), but I agree, the #1 fault is the decell (back swing to big)


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

stevel1017 said:


> Agree, great vid. IMHO only missed one major fault, club head passing the hands (left wrist breaking down, for right handers), but I agree, the #1 fault is the decell (back swing to big)


It's covered, but indirectly.

You can't accellerate and break the left wrist before impact esspecially with that setup I demonstrate..


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

RingerPro said:


> You can't accellerate and break the left wrist before impact esspecially with that setup I demonstrate..


You obviously didn't see my wife when she first started lol. She could. It's one of the areas we have worked hardest on.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

stevel1017 said:


> You obviously didn't see my wife when she first started lol. She could. It's one of the areas we have worked hardest on.


I would be very interested to see that swing.

I've seen plenty of folks flip even with that setup, but to still accellerate through the shot, no. Esspecially with the concept of "pushing" the ball to the hole.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

We have worked hard on it, and she doesn't do that now, she has the mental image of showing her watch face to the hole. Keeps her from breaking down her wrist.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

One of the guys I play with does that. His chip/pitch shot is a semi push flip type of action that he has mastered. The guy is a 3 handicap and gets up and down 80% of the time. Really natural golfing style. It just glares at me when I see him do it, but I don't fight it. He probably wouldn't change it anyway.

Nice vid Steve!


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Yesterday I practiced trying to get my backswing as short as I possibly could and still get the ball to the hole. I found myself getting it quite a bit closer.

Then I tried a really fun shot. I openned the face way open, set the ball back in my stance, and tried to hit the same shot. I got a couple of them to SPIN BACK! But when I just went back and through at the same distance without this emphasis on accelleration, I got a lot more roll even with the wide open clubface.


----------

